
Ask HN: Is a degree in CS worth it? - nraphael8
It seems like most people are now only studying javascript for a couple of months and making out the same as a person with a 4 year degree (with huge debt).<p>I’m just wondering is it worth it? Should everyone just go the self study&#x2F;boot camp route and skip college?
======
ThrowawayR2
Depends.

-If you're aiming for high level developer jobs or a job at one of the FAANGs, well, they don't require a CS degree but they often do require that you know most of the things that a CS degree would teach you to be successful.

-If you're aiming for an average (or below) job just cranking out websites or backends, well, currently you don't need a CS degree because they tend to be pretty rote. People have been successful in the past getting jobs without a degree. Will the future be like the past? Long enough for you to get your career launched? Long enough that you remain competitive for enough time to earn enough to retire? Only you can answer that question. (By the way, have you heard that an extended recession is likely real soon now, meaning there will be lots of unemployed developers competing for jobs?)

-The software developer career path requires literally a lifetime of continuous learning just to keep up with changes in technology and changes in tools and frameworks. If you're highly self-motivated to study, you have a better chance of succeeding without a CS degree.

~~~
giantg2
You could probably freelance without a degree. But most of the positions I
see, even for rote website design, the company tends to require a degree. I'm
in the eastern US, so this could vary elsewhere.

------
dfabulich
_Some_ people are studying JS for a couple of months and getting a solid
career out of it, but not _most_ people. Networking, credentials, and the
internship pipeline all still matter, as much as we might wish they didn't.

Having said that, there's probably no better year in history than 2020 to
defer college for a year, if you have that option.

So if you can afford it, defer for a year and try an online boot camp! (Try to
get into one that won't charge you up front.) See if you can land a remote
internship. If you make it, you can decide whether to stick with it or whether
to go back to school in Fall 2021.

The boot camp experience will probably help you in your freshman year of
college anyway.

------
streetcat1
If you are looking at CS from an economic POV, than probably not. If you CS is
your passion, and you want to get deep understanding of the logic and the math
behind the concepts (I.e. understanding the why not just the how) , such that
some day you will be able to write the framework, instead of just use the
framework, than yes.

The key here is that there are no shortcuts. If your spend 4 years on one
subject and related ideas, you will be better than someone who spend only 3
months.

------
aminozuur
Worth what exactly?

$5K and 2 years of your prime time? Perhaps so.. $100K and 4 years of your
prime time? Maybe not. Unless you're highly confident the college connections
and CS courses will yield you much more than the time+money you'll invest
initially.

So the answer really depends on what it will cost you, and what you think you
will get out of it.

However, I know talented programmers who never went to college, but their
skills and experience are equivalent to a modern day degree.

------
kashfi
I recommend reading the first chapter of Bjarne Stroustrup's book,
"Programming Principles and Practice Using C++." It's a quick read but it's
got the wisdom that your question seeks.

------
giantg2
I would become a mechanic, electrician, or go into some other trade. College
is expensive and companies treat you like shit whether you have a degree or
not.

------
ineedausername
Taking a look at job descriptions immediately answers your question.

------
Woodi
Yes.

You learn many thing you do not know are important.

Also (about US): making kids to borrow from banks is I _N_ S _A_ N*E !!! Make
universities free, like in Europe.

